# Looking for a kitten/ cat- Leicester



## amina90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi there, 

We are in the process of moving into a new home and I have finally convinced my husband that we NEED a cat!

We would be ready to have this kitten around the end of March. However, would need a kitten that would be ok while we're at work as we both work full time. It's not unfair to leave a cat on their own while we're at work or is it?

Any pointers what we could do to help the little one settle in etc

We are having new sofas etc too so would there be any pointers to stop him/ her scratching on furniture? 

I have read lots and lots and lots of articles to help me make my decision! But still nervous.

We are also trying for our first baby - so any pointers on what we need to bear in mind with regards to kitty! 

Sorry lots of questions!

Thank you in advance for looking at my post :biggrin:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I am from Leicester too
Do you need help in finding a Kitten as there is the "The national Animal Trust in Leicester and they have cats/kittens all ages.
I know the Ladies that run the rescue and are very nice.
They also might be able to advise you on the right cat/kitten for you.

Firstly if you are going to work full time then one kitten will be very lonely. Always best to have two.
If you adopt an older cat that is use to being on her own then that would be ok.

Getting them settled is fairly easy.
The shopping list.
1, Is a nice tray with good quality litter in it.
2,A good comfy bed!
3,A scratching post is a must.
4,Lots of Toys.
5, Feeding bowls (not plastic)
The food is best to keep them on what the breeder has fed her on for a while and if you want you can change over gradually.
Wet food is always best with some good quality dry food for a snack.
In fact if you go on Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus there is everything you need for a cat! Members on here love looking at zooplus Including me!!
Kittens need more settling. Nice to have some time off work to get them settled in.
A routine is best with all cats.
Will you cat proof your garden? or will they be allowed out and have total freedom? Or will you keep her in while you are at work?
Do you live near a main road?
These are a few things to consider.

As for having new sofas. with any pet you will get some damage same as having kids.
Provide you have a good scratching posts in a few rooms that will help to stop most damage.

As for when a new Baby comes along I think it is just common sense that the Baby is not left in the room with the cat and is kept out of the Babies bedroom.

Try not to be nervous as cats are very easy to look after.
Once you have a cat you will always have one. They really do make a house a home.
We have 3 cats and there is never a Dull moment:biggrin:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

amina90 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are in the process of moving into a new home and I have finally convinced my husband that we NEED a cat!
> 
> ...


I would not leave a young kitten on it's own all day. If that is how it has to be I'd recommend two kittens. One on it's own will get very bored and as with bored children it will probably lead to trouble at some point in time.

Since I got a really huve scratching post from Zooplus mine have been far less interested in the furniture, but I recomment throws on the sofas anyway. By really hugh I mean over 4' tall, and the top is big enough for a cat to sit on.

Keep up-to-date with the worming, and when you are pregnant or might be pregnant wear gloves to do their tray. If you have a cash & carry card or know someone who does boxes of disposable gloves are quite cheap.

To settle a kitten or kittens in you need to be patient and let them come to you which can be really hard if they are shy. Find out what they are eating what litter they are using and don't change it to start with. Food changes should be gradual. Once you are letting them round the house put out more than one tray - depending how old they are they can not be able to get to one the other end in a hurry.

The rescues will soon have lots of kittens looking for homes, and black and black & white kittens often find it very hard to get a home for some unthinkable reason.

Remember they will need vaccinating and neutering as well as worming. They might come with a voucher for free neutering, which will only be valid at the rescue's vets. Otherwise, this page will help you find a vet that will neuter early - well before 6 months.

Find an Early Neutering Vet

Lastly you will need a secure carrier. The very best in my view are the wire top-loaders which are what most vets use. If you are at all handy with a sewing machine you can make a cover, though some cats & kittens prefer to see out. Always stand on a large sheet of plastic in the car! I have one which is over 20 years old and still perfectly serviceable.


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good advice already given but just wanted to add a few things.

You mention new house, new sofa, trying for a baby and out at work full time.

Are you moving to rental property or have you purchased new house?
If rented, what will you do if you have to move and new landlord wont accept pets.
The work thing as already stated a lone cat or kitten wont do too well on its own if you are out all day, so best to get two. But that also means double of everything, including cost's. Can you afford it?

Ask yourself what will you do if they do scratch the new sofa, how will you feel? I have 4 cats and despite providing several scratching posts and pads they still attack the sofa when i'm not looking and its only a year old.
Our old sofa was destroyed by scratching (reason we got new) but I have now given up trying to stop them.

How will you feel if new kitty has settling in problems and starts toileting round the house or refuses to use litter tray?
How will you feel with a litter tray in the house, will it be a problem for you during pregnancy?
If you do go on to have a baby and baby starts crawling and walking with the possibility of them getting into it, how will you deal with it?

How will you feel if cat tries to snuggle up with your baby in cot or moses basket? because some do they like the warmth.
How will you feel if cat cant cope with new baby in the house and develops behavioural problems?
Will you still love the cat when new baby comes along and still make time for it? or will you be too preoccupied with the new baby.

Also cat allergies are really trendy at the moment, years ago you only ever heard of a handful of people having a cat allergy, but now every man and his dog is allergic to cats. What will you do if you or your baby develop an allergy?

Sorry if it seems a bit harsh, but you truly do have to think about these things as a lot of people think everything is going to be hunky dory and the cat will be well behaved and gentle mannered. Reality is its not always like this. You have to prepare yourself for the what if's.

You also only have to look at the rehoming ad's and some of the reasons that cats are looking for a new home. IE, 
"I'm moving to a new house and cant take cat with me"
"I'm pregnant and cant clean the litter tray"
"I've just had a baby and haven't got time for the cat"
"I'm out at work all day and the cat is not getting the attention it needs"
"My new baby is allergic to the cat"
"I have had the cat 8 years but I developed an allergy"

Some people give up at the first hurdle.

Of course you may never have any problems in the cats lifetime and he or she may settle right in and become part or your family but If you know that you can cope with whatever the cat may throw at you and you are willing to take the good with the bad then you'll make an ideal pet owner!


----------



## amina90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I have considered all of the above and think I will go for an older cat as we are at work full time. However, our new house (we are buying a property of our own)- is two mins from where I work, so I can pop in at lunch times etc. Also, hoping if we get the cat around easter time I can get some time off to help settle the cat in. 

Thank you for all the pointers above as they really helped!

Jill- I am glad you're in Leicester! You can give me some pointers if I need specific help! I may need help finding the right Kitten and will be in touch


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Plenty of cats in rescues in and around Leicester.

Forgot to mention - outside access. Is your new home on a busy street? Cats have very little traffic sense. 

If you have a back garden it might be possible to enclose it, so your cat has safe outside access.

Finally, unexpected vet bills... These can be huge. You can insure or you can take a flier on the first few years and self-insure, in other words pay what it would cost to insure (say £15 per month) into a savings account. Don't draw from it if you wouldn't claim e.g. if the bill is around or below the excess, don't draw for worming or vaccinations, and remember to increase the amount you pay in each year.


----------



## amina90 (Feb 21, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Plenty of cats in rescues in and around Leicester.
> 
> Forgot to mention - outside access. Is your new home on a busy street? Cats have very little traffic sense.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We would like an indoor cat if poss as we would be worried about safety of the kitty! We have already thought about the insurance too and got a quote. Hadn't ever thought of self- insuring though but sounds like a good idea!

Thank you again


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

amina90 said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I have considered all of the above and think I will go for an older cat as we are at work full time. However, our new house (we are buying a property of our own)- is two mins from where I work, so I can pop in at lunch times etc. Also, hoping if we get the cat around easter time I can get some time off to help settle the cat in.
> 
> Thank you for all the pointers above as they really helped!
> 
> Jill- I am glad you're in Leicester! You can give me some pointers if I need specific help! I may need help finding the right Kitten and will be in touch


I would be very Happy to help you xx


----------



## Rachel64 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in Leicester too. We got Fern from the RSPCA on Scudamore Road and there's Redgate Farm as well.
Redgate Farm Animal Sanctuary


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rachel64 said:


> I'm in Leicester too. We got Fern from the RSPCA on Scudamore Road and there's Redgate Farm as well.
> Redgate Farm Animal Sanctuary


 Oh Rachel there are some nice cats at the redgate farm. I have just had a look.:001_wub:


----------

